# What do you do in a panic attack?



## KSquared26 (Sep 13, 2000)

Greetings!I'm writing because I'm frustrated by my anxiety. Amazingly, my stomach has actually been pretty good recently -- but the anxiety! Oye!I've been through a bevvy of medicines. I just started on Effexor after taking Neurontin (didn't do anything), Lexapro (worked -- but MAN my stomach!),and Paxil (for two years -- but it made me fat and tired and was not so much fun to come off of) -- and of course, I'm anxious just because of the side effects. So I had a meeting at lunchtime, which is never good, because I don't like to eat when I'm confined to one spot (if I've got to run to the pot) -- and if I don't eat I get REALLY hungry and shake and sweat a lot. So I ate -- and then the smells and the fact that we were all crammed in here just got to me. I had to get one of my compassionate coworkers to walk around with me, and I was too anxious to go back to the meeting.How do all of you deal with situations like this? I ebb and flow on how frequently I have these attacks. But now I've developed some generalized anxiety too -- which is new. What do you do to calm down. I know I should breathe but sometimes that's so hard!Do share!Katie


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi Katie,Boy do I know what you're talking about. When I was about 30 (I'm 53 now) I was hit by panic attacks out of the blue--but D was not a major part of them. Once I started seeing a therapist, he put me on anti-anxiety meds(valium) and then helped me to find ways to deal with and "ride out" the attacks. Over the course of months, I began to cut back on the meds, taking them only when an attack became full blown--restaurants were one of the toughest places for me. Eventually, the attacks began to diminsh in frequency and so did my use of the meds. When they finally stopped, I still carried the meds with me as a sort of security blanket--and that helped a lot. Then last year, I started having chronic D as well as panic attacks when out shopping with my sick, elderly mom. Went to psychiatrist, got back on anti-anxiety meds (xanax) as well as Effexor which is anti-anxiety, anti-depressant and for me, constipating. The xanax stopped the D and panic attacks and the Effexor has improved my overall mental health. Now cutting back on the Xanax and still doing well since my psychiatrist has given me the tools to lower my stress levels by communicating better with others and recognizing what is important and what is just unnecessary worrying. Approaches that use no medication can be very effective, but they generally do not work right away. Here's a website that might be helpful. Tak care. http://www.i-medreview.com/articles_html/p...gy/anxiety.html


----------



## LK38 (Jun 27, 2004)

DO NOT RIDE OUT ATTACKS--When you are hit with a panic attack you have an over abundance of adrenaline in your system. The quickest way to restore your body back to "normal" is by physical exercise. I do jumping jacks if I am alone of course. If I am out in public I walk, and walk, and walk. My doctor told me that sitting down to rest or waiting it out is harder on the body. I found that zoloft worked great for me. Tried paxil but made me worse. Only prob with zoloft is weight gain. I also hear a lot of people do well with Wellbutrin. Therapy was a waste of time for me.


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

I found that staring at an object and counting helps for some reason. Or getting a song in my head to relax me- if that makes sense - can help me calm down. Also realizing that I do have control over what is going on sometimes helps to keep it in check a little bit. Oh and a glass of cold water.


----------



## dysilap (Feb 14, 2004)

I found that deep breathing excercises helped me alot.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

When I said learning how to "ride out the attacks" it came along with the statement that I was also taking valium. So at times, knowing I could take a valium, I would attempt to deal with the attack without leaving the place I was. I worked on this at home first and if the attack got to be too much, I took a valium. Then, overtime, I was able to get through an attack at home without the valium and that gave me the strength to go into more difficult situations like restaurants, malls, etc. Each time I tried, even if I "failed" and had to take a valium, I learned a little more about myself and the attacks. Knowing I could always end an attack made it easier to make my way through one and so they became less frightening over time. They still come back when I am under stress in certain situations so I always carry Xanax with me...but now I can usually ride it out without leaving an activity or taking a pill. By the way, I learned all this under the care of a therapist and was I ever glad for the assistance. Take care all.


----------



## dysilap (Feb 14, 2004)

My Psychiatrist said I would love Valium, I asked about Xanax, she says it is addicting. What is the difference? Are they similar? Would Valium be as beneficial? I need something, so far I have not asked for it, but I am at that point.....Thanks, Laura (usually ibs a with c tendenciesbut lately my share of d and anxiety attacks.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Most docs now prescribe Xanax and not valium, but either one will relieve your anxiety. You won't believe the difference. Good lucki.


----------



## BBDM (Oct 17, 2003)

Katie: I take Clonazepam, although my doctor wants me to stop taking it and go for some kind of counselling or therapy instead. I tried not taking it for 3 days and that was more than enough for me and I to take it. I don't know what everyone else is taking, but this stuff is mildy addictive, some drugs are much more so. Luckily, most of my attacks are when my husband is home. He usually holds me and massages my back and I end up falling asleep in his arms. Obviously not a practical solution to the problem.


----------



## Tummy Trouble TB (Nov 10, 2001)

I take Klonopin on a daily basis for panic and Xanax if an attack hits and is hard to get rid of. My doctor would like me to see a psychiatrist again (old one quit the practice and is working at a VA hospital), but I'm afraid the shrink will take away my Klonopin/Xanax. I don't abuse them, and they are the only things that help me when I'm in the midst of spazzing out and panicking.Sharon - I'm so envious that you can be held by your husband and that calms you down. I have to be completely alone when I'm having one or it starts to escalate. I think this is where social anxiety comes into play - a touch of that along with panic makes for a Molotov cocktail. Ugh.I wish all of you the best in finding ways to deal with it. It surely isn't easy.


----------



## Chezzy (Oct 12, 2003)

Greetings all







I was told by a psychologist that when a panic attack starts, picture a big red bus coming towards you. At the height of the panic attack, the bus will be right in your face. When the panic attach eases, you will see the back of the red bus as it disappears into the distance. Maybe ironic, but it has helped me. Best wishes....Chez


----------



## jacris (Feb 16, 2002)

I used to say my multiplication tables in my head. it is amazing what concentration this takesespecially when you get to i 12 is 12, 2 12s are 24 ect. I also say to myself. You didn't die yesterday, you won't die today. I think that's what panic attacks are basically. A fear of dying. Whether you have a fear of open spaces, closed areas, flying, malls. They all give the same terror, the feeling that you are going to die. I didn't imagine a red bus, mine was a pink cloud and I was sitting on it floating past all the things that were frightening me. I still get twinges but I know now it will pass, with all these tools to help. You will find your own way to cope, just relax and take deep breaths, chin up, square shoulders.YOU CAN BEAT IT.Courage mon brave!


----------



## EmilyTrost (Aug 2, 2004)

I do deep breathing, and that helps. Also just repeating "relax" over and over in my heads sometimes helps. I also take Ativan as needed, which of course helps.


----------

